# Night Photography?



## domu221 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to this forum and new to the world of SLR Cameras.

Ok, so I bought a Nikon D3100 some months ago and it came with the standard 18-55mm lens. I take photos at night during parties and events, not so much with landscapes.

My problem is probably the same with everyone taking night photos: my takes are too dark or too blurry. I understand that in order to not make it blur, a fast shutter speed is used, and in order to not make it dark with a fast shutter speed, I must make the hole bigger (make aperture number smaller). That's why I take my pictures without zooming in so I can take advantage of the smallest f-stop available. I also set my pics to ISO100 so graininess is reduced.

How do you guys take photos at night w/o flash, w/ the 18-55mm lens and without setting ISO to max? Thanks!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 16, 2011)

Tripod, and the timer, or remote shutter release.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 16, 2011)

domu221 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum and new to the world of SLR Cameras.
> 
> Ok, so I bought a Nikon D3100 some months ago and it came with the standard 18-55mm lens. I take photos at night during parties and events, not so much with landscapes.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you're saying here.  Do you photograph people in low light conditions?   Maybe you can post some examples of what you've done.   If so, you will most likely need some flashes (preferably off camera).  Your ISO is way too for low light.


----------



## brush (Dec 16, 2011)

If you're shooting parties or events in low light, people are going to be moving way too much for you to use a slow enough exposure to shoot at ISO 100 no matter what aperture you're using. Experiment with higher ISO settings, the minimal noise you may end up with will beat the heck out of the blur you'll be stuck with otherwise.


----------



## Dillard (Dec 16, 2011)

Bump the ISO up. Play around and find a happy balance. May want to invest in an external flash


----------



## rokvi (Dec 16, 2011)

You can take out some noise generated by a higher iso in post production


----------



## Railphotog (Dec 16, 2011)

Get a flash.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 16, 2011)

Ha! Read that wrong! I thought he was doing night landscapes. 

Never mind. Listen to them ^^^


----------



## domu221 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey guys thank you all for the reply.



ph0enix said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying here.  Do you photograph people in low light conditions?   Maybe you can post some examples of what you've done.   If so, you will most likely need some flashes (preferably off camera).  Your ISO is way too for low light.



Im sorry for being unclear. What I was trying to say was that I take pictures at night but unlike those professional photographers, I dont take pictures of scenes nor do I own a photobooth with complete equipment. For example, there's a party or event, and Im with my friends. I take pictures of them, of us, of other people; not anything fancy (at least not for now). But the problem is, because there's so much movement and so little light, I dont know what settings to use to take shots that arent too dark, or too blury.

I set my ISO to 100, but when I set it to ISO 800, noise begins to form. I also cant use a tripod because Im never in a constant position. I also try to avoid the flash because it makes the pictures loose vibrance.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2011)

NO FLASH and at less than maximum ISO values requires a "fast lens". That means a lens with a low f-number, like f/1.8, which will then be shot at a wide aperture such as f/1.8 or f/2, with a HIGH ISO, like 1600, at a slowish shutter speed, such as 1/20 to 1/40 second, indoors, without flash...

t longer indoor distances like 10 to 25 feet, shooting at f/2 and slow speeds can produce some good pictures...there is not much depth of field at closer distances, so subjects need to be in sort of one plane of distance to get everything in-focus at f/stops like f/2.

The 35mm f/1.8 AF-S G Nikkor would be the best low-cost indoor, night-time lens that I could suggest. The 50mm 1.8 AF-S G is also a fantastic performer--a bit longer in length, function ing as in effect, a very short telephoto on a D3100.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 16, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> Get a flash.





^^^^^ That.


----------



## tlamour (Dec 16, 2011)

What Derrel said!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## tlamour (Dec 16, 2011)

Also, may want to look into a speed flash. The sb 600 is pretty good and inexpensive.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## matthewo (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah get a flash, there is no way to get good night pictures without a tripod or flash.  I dont care if you have the best equipment even if you can hold the camera still at 1/15 sec, still not enough light


----------



## TheBiles (Dec 17, 2011)

Get a flash and/or a nifty fifty. Even the fastest aperture of your kit lens is much too slow. 


--
Sent from my CyanogenMod-powered TouchPad.


----------



## domu221 (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think I would ever buy a flash because I saw that flash reduces the vibrance of the image. If buying a flash isn't of my options, should I just buy a new lens with a low f number? Like that 1.8?

I mean because the hole is bigger, that means i can take pictures with faster shutter speeds right?


----------



## MTVision (Dec 17, 2011)

domu221 said:
			
		

> I don't think I would ever buy a flash because I saw that flash reduces the vibrance of the image. If buying a flash isn't of my options, should I just buy a new lens with a low f number? Like that 1.8?
> 
> I mean because the hole is bigger, that means i can take pictures with faster shutter speeds right?



Pop up flash doesn't create very nice pictures. An external speedlight bounced or off camera can make your photos 100% better.  

I have a lens that opens up to f/1.4 and inside my house I can always get a shutter speed fast enough for a handheld shot.


----------



## MTVision (Dec 17, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> Pop up flash doesn't create very nice pictures. An external speedlight bounced or off camera can make your photos 100% better.
> 
> I have a lens that opens up to f/1.4 and inside my house I can always get a shutter speed fast enough for a handheld shot.



It was suppose to say I can't always get a shutter speed fast enough to handhold and capture moving subjects.


----------



## Bolthead (Dec 17, 2011)

sorry if I seem to be jacking your thread but,.....how can I use my old sb15 off camera? Thanks to a few of you here, I can use it manually on my 3100, but is it possible off camera as well?


----------



## MTVision (Dec 17, 2011)

Bolthead said:
			
		

> sorry if I seem to be jacking your thread but,.....how can I use my old sb15 off camera? Thanks to a few of you here, I can use it manually on my 3100, but is it possible off camera as well?



You'd probably have to buy some triggers and receivers....


----------



## MTVision (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002BRLHG6/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

Something like this ^^^^ maybe...


----------



## Bolthead (Dec 17, 2011)

MTVision said:


> StudioHut Wireless Radio Slave Flash Trigger (4 channel):Amazon:Camera & Photo
> 
> Something like this ^^^^ maybe...



Thanks Megan.


----------

